# New Puppy Grooming



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
We finally bought our baby home on New Year's Eve and she has stolen our hearts! I don't know if I have figured out how to post pics, but will keep trying. Anyway, if anyone has suggestions on clippers I would love to hear from you. We do not plan on giving her haircuts, just need something to keep her paws and butt tidy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Sooooo cute! I can see why she stole your heart. I know someone will be able to answer your grooming questions.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

She's a gorgeous little girl.:smile2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a Wahl peanut clipper for paw pads and tidying Leo's belly.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats, so sweet. What a great way to start 2016.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Cute puppy! Nice way to bring in the new year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: She's adorable! I use the Wahl Peanut too.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What a cute puppy! Congratulations! 0 Sorry I can't be any help with the clipping. I've been taking mine to a groomer.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and suggestions! All of our puppies are adorable aren't they? Havanese are the BEST!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She is just darling!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats. What a great New Years gift.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Soooooo cute!!! Congrats!!


----------

